# Young pigeon very lethargic, low body temp and very emaciated



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

I brought it home and fed it around 10 defrosted peas. Looks like it has quickly pooped some of them out. I don’t have any heat source but the temperature at home is lukewarm. No syringes to administer fluids. 
It’s asleep standing right now. Anything I can do?


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Update: it’s now gasping for air and the breathing has gotten heavier. I fed it cooked white rice with some sugar. It’s covered with pigeon lice. A huge green fly flew from it onto my forearm and sort of but me like a weaker mosquito sting.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you check in the beak if there's anything obstructing his breathing? You don't have a hotwaterbottle to put him on?


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

It started having fits, flapped its wings lots of times. This happened thrice. The final time, she flipped herself into her back then her back curled and she passed. It passed away a few minutes ago. Too much death this year. 
While I was feeding her, there was no sign of any obstruction. 
I found her at the same lake/park where nearly 10 pigeon died in similar manner in late June and early July. The only difference was that she wasn’t vomiting.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this. They also do that open mouth breathing when they are dying. Is there no place you can send one or two dead birds for testing to find out exactly what is wrong?


----------

